# The Combo Game



## Aethelstan (May 13, 2009)

*The Combo Game*

It's pretty simple, I'll start by providing two items/animals/whatever. The next poster will say what he thinks those two things would combine to make.  That same poster will also post one other item. The poster after that will take the previous poster's combination and second item posted and make a new item, and so on. OK, it's a little complicated.

eg.
Me: 
Eggs and bread
Poster 1: 
Eggs and bread make breakfast
Breakfast and blood
Poster 2:
Breakfast and blood make vampires
Vampires and a snake
Poster 3:
Vampires and a snake make Seviper

and so on and so forth. Try to explain more obscure ones.
To begin:
Paper and the sun


----------



## Zoltea (May 13, 2009)

Paper and sun makes fire.

Fire and water.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 13, 2009)

Fire and water makes ashes.

Ashes and paper.


----------



## Jester (May 13, 2009)

Ashes & Paper make Compost

Compost & Flora


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Compost and Flora makes decomposed flowers.

Decomposed flowers and a username


----------

